# Calvin & Hobbes



## Cards (May 16, 2014)

I was just wondering what's the deal with the C & H avatars. I've noticed a bunch throughout my MrExcel travels (Joe4, Smitty, Jonmo1.. to name a few)?

Is it just because they're cute  or is there some greater purpose?

'
'
'_I'm a long time viewer of MrExcel and although no one has ever answered a question of mine directly I feel compelled to thank all of the members on this forum with a special thanks to all of the MVP's and to those who ask clear questions with relevant titles._
_
_​


----------



## Smitty (May 16, 2014)

Welcome to the Board!

I guess it's because great minds think alike.  In my case my wife created my avatar because she thought it reflected my personality: clueless smartass (when it comes to women anyway)...


----------



## Cards (May 18, 2014)

I say that informing us all of your personality is a greater purpose!


----------



## Joe4 (May 18, 2014)

> I guess it's because great minds think alike.


Well thanks for shattering that illusion!  Here all this time I thought I was one of the cool kids and everyone was just trying to be like me.


----------



## Cards (May 19, 2014)

At least you're cool enough to make your own avatar. Chris needed his wife to do it for him.


----------



## Smitty (May 19, 2014)

Cards said:


> At least you're cool enough to make your own avatar. Chris needed his wife to do it for him.



Actually, my original had Calvin's finger up his nose, and she thought that was sophomoric.


----------



## Jonmo1 (May 19, 2014)

Mine just caught my eye one day while muddling around on the internet.
It perfectly captures my feelings sometimes when an obvious answer just escapes me (or others).

Plus, I wanted to be in the cool crowd.


----------



## Cards (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, my personal favorite were the ones when Calvin made his incredible snow sculptures. They were always ingenious.


----------



## Smitty (May 21, 2014)

Cards said:


> Yeah, my personal favorite were the ones when Calvin made his incredible snow sculptures. They were always ingenious.



Those were classic!  I think I'll need to give those to my daughter for next year since we got about 300" of snow this year (and it fits her personality).


----------



## Joe4 (May 21, 2014)

I think my favorites were the stunts her pulled on his babysitter, and his "Dad" polls.


----------



## Cards (May 22, 2014)

On the topic of polls is it possible to add a poll to an existing thread? Unfortunately it doesn't look possible. 

Because I would love a poll on which Calvin & Hobbes style you like best.
_

Snow Sculptures
Dad Polls
Stupendous Man
Spaceman Spiff
Babysitter Stunts
Suicide Sledding
Gross Lunches
_


Or maybe which comics do you like best.

_Calvin & Hobbes_
_Peanuts_
_Farside_
_Garfield_



Or if you really want to *BLOW YOUR MIND* let's have a poll for which poll to poll!!!


----------



## RoryA (May 22, 2014)

This is one of my favourite ever ones: Calvin and Hobbes Comic strips: Calvin asks Dad about "old black and white photos"


----------



## TinaP (May 22, 2014)

I love the story of the baby raccoon.  Bill Watterson was a genius to be able to put that much humor and heart in only 3 or 4 panels.


----------



## Smitty (May 22, 2014)

When I played college lacrosse some guys down at Texas A&M converted panes of this one fro t-shirts for lacrosse (and beer): 

Calvin and Hobbes Comic strips: Calvin and Golf

It was titled: "Sticks, Studs n' Suds"


----------



## TinaP (May 28, 2014)

I decided that it's been far too long since I lost myself in Calvin and Hobbes so I went to the library and cleaned out the entire Calvin and Hobbes supply.  

If you need me, I'll be savoring every panel.


----------



## SuperFerret (Jun 11, 2014)

I saw this story yesterday and it just made me think of this thread...I'm not entirely sure what that means about my head state...

Calvin and Hobbes creator Bill Watterson returns to comics after 20 year absence | Metro News 

I'm not sure if this means he has the taste back (I sure hope so) or just a one off, but I couldn't resist sharing!


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought the drawings in those comics last week looked eerily familiar...


----------



## SuperFerret (Jun 11, 2014)

I love the idea that he thought "you don't ask you don't get" and tried anyway, and kudos to Bill Watterson for saying yes!


----------



## Skrej (Jun 14, 2014)

RoryA said:


> This is one of my favourite ever ones: Calvin and Hobbes Comic strips: Calvin asks Dad about "old black and white photos"



HAH, I remember this one without ever clicking your link - it's the one where his dad tells him the tv weren't black and white, but rather the whole world lacked color until the 60's or so....

Can't tell you how many years ago I read that, and remember it.  I always think of it as a model when basing my own blatent lies to a naive person's questions.....


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 20, 2014)

I am locking this thread due to the large number of Spammers it seems to be attracting.


----------

